
Ask HN: Any startups working on clojure and Bitcoin/Ethereum? - pankajdoharey
Trying to find if clojure is getting used by blockchain startups?
======
akrisanov
Found very interesting project/company [https://github.com/status-
im](https://github.com/status-im) which is doing almost everything in Clojure
and ClojureScript plus Go.

I track open positions from time to time on next website
[https://blockchain.works-hub.com/](https://blockchain.works-hub.com/).

~~~
ripexz
Except everybody hates Status for their terribly executed ICO which basically
DoS'd the whole Ethereum network.

~~~
Jabanga
Everyone doesn't hate Status. They're one of the most serious outfits in the
space, with alpha software already released and a solid roadmap.

~~~
smnplk
Yea, but still, there is a bubble inside a bubble.

------
rpod
Why narrow it down to Clojure? Feels a tad artificial to me.

AFAIK, any Dapp using Ethereum has to make use of their JSON-RPC interface,
which is language-agnostic. So it's perfectly fine to build a Clojure
application on Ethereum, although there is a wrapper library for the JSON-RPC
interface available in Javascript. No idea how many startups, if any, are
using Clojure and for what reason.

~~~
owebmaster
> Why narrow it down to Clojure? Feels a tad artificial to me.

Maybe because he is "trying to find if clojure is getting used by blockchain
startups?"

